# Oxford



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of a campsite in/around Oxford - where we could walk or bus in to town?
The C&CC site which would have been great doesn't have hardstanding so we daren't risk it. Been towed out of too many places in the last 4 years.
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the CCC site will be ok - in the off season they use the roads to park motorhomes - a well rehearsed routine, so you won't be stuck! It's a bit run down (old facilities etc, the club have tried to get it updated, but there is a problem with getting a a longer lease), but excellent access to Oxford, walking, bike, or bus. 

Basically there's nothing much in reasonable distance, BarryD recently used a pub CL at Kidlington which should be Ok, buses in to town - about 5 miles north?


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

not sure but i think sturdys castle will take m/homes its a bout 5 miles from oxford .
been told the food is ok in there as well


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

firewood said:


> not sure but i think sturdys castle will take m/homes its a bout 5 miles from oxford .
> been told the food is ok in there as well


Nearer 11.4...... :wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

The CC site at Woodstock (called Bladon Chains) is on the bus route to Oxford. Buses about every 20 mins if I remember correctly. It has hardstanding, but not too many so if you decide to book it may be an idea to ring them first. The CC book says it is for members only and knowing the CC they will strictly enforce this. Nice site up to usual CC standards.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Firewood - Sturdy's castle is another 5 miles north of kidlington, no regular public transport.

here's the web site for the Highwayman at Kidiington

http://www.thehighwaymanhotel.co.uk/


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

We have stayed at the C&CC site several times, last year in January, the staff their are super, they will not park you where you can get stuck. If you happen to ask in the office how far it is to walk into Oxford along the Thames, do'nt beleive 20 minutes, it will take about 45. Once you get to the river it is a lovely walk, you might be lucky and see some of the rowing clubs out on the river. If you are not up to the walk there is a Park & Ride across the road. For an lunch try the Mitre Hotel, it is a ? group owned, very good value. Dipsie.


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Opps, sorry about the spelling mistakes, too much red plonk for lunch. Dipsie.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I second bognormike & dipsie's recommendations for the C&CC site, it's right opposite the Redbridge P+R, 10 mins ride into Oxford centre and a '2 to go' ticket (there and back for 2 adults travelling together), is only £4.50 total! And you can take up to 3 under 16s for free.

Not the most up to date loo/shower blocks, the end of one of the buildings was actually closed and cordoned off due to subsidence when we stayed last year! I believe the club has this site on a very short-term renewable lease from the council hence won't risk spending money developing it. A very helpful, friendly bunch of staff and as has been said they will park you on the tarmac spur roads if the pitches are too soggy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The pub at kidlington is probably the noisiest Cl in the uk. Lots of air traffic and a very busy road. Basically your in the pub car park with ehu.

Didn't bother me as I just drank more beer and played my guitar as loud as I liked but mrs d wouldnt have stayed if she had been with me


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Firewood - Sturdy's castle is another 5 miles north of kidlington, no regular public transport.
> 
> here's the web site for the Highwayman at Kidiington
> 
> http://www.thehighwaymanhotel.co.uk/


so sorry for my post i was only trying to help .
so thanks guys i wont bother again


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Firewood for responding and everyone. else as well.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

firewood said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Firewood - Sturdy's castle is another 5 miles north of kidlington, no regular public transport.
> ...


Sorry, Firewood, I wasn't trying to put down your suggestion, just pointing out where it was and the problems of getting in to Oxford from there. Local knowledge has a lot to answer for - I used to commute the road from Banbury to Oxford many moons ago :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If for any reason, e.g. full, you cannot park at C&CC and are prepared to 'wildcamp' there is an area of the P+R which has no height barrier. 
the entrance is not the main one but is opposite the entrance to the C&CC site. It is the small area inside a low fence rail just before the car entrance barrier.

Roger's info about the P+R bus is correct but if you are parked in the C&CC so do not need the parking it is probably cheaper to catch the normal bus.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry, got interrupted and posted twice

Geoff


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

If you are still trying to decide, we have just returned from a site near oxford,

http://www.diamondpark.co.uk/

A very friendly 37 pitch site with full motorhome facilities including hardstanding

( i have added it to the campsite database but presume it is still pending approval )

Mick


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> If for any reason, e.g. full, you cannot park at C&CC and are prepared to 'wildcamp' there is an area of the P+R which has no height barrier.
> the entrance is not the main one but is opposite the entrance to the C&CC site. It is the small area inside a low fence rail just before the car entrance barrier.
> 
> Roger's info about the P+R bus is correct but if you are parked in the C&CC so do not need the parking it is probably cheaper to catch the normal bus.
> ...


Hi, Geoff
Funnily enough I looked at the potential wildcamp area you mentioned, next to the recycling area as you walk across it from the campsite to get to the bus terminal. There is a shut-off barrier but not sure who controls it, it was open when we were there but I note it was closed when Google Earth flew across, so there is a possible danger of being locked in!

Regarding the buses, the parking is charged separately at £1.50 for the day, so as you say there is no need to pay this as you walk from the site. The bus fare from the Redbridge P+R is £1.70 single, there-and-back £2.70 before 9am, £2.40 thereafter or as I mentioned 2 to go	£4.50 (there and back for 2 adults travelling together). Further info here:

http://www.parkandride.net/oxford/html/facilities/redbridge_parkandride.shtml

This page may also be of interest:
http://www.parkandride.net/oxford/html/facilities/campervan_information.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mickandkim said:


> If you are still trying to decide, we have just returned from a site near oxford,
> 
> http://www.diamondpark.co.uk/
> 
> ...


So far as I know (and I used to live 5 or 6 miles away) there is no public transport there and if you wanted to drive to the 2 nearest P&R sites (between Kidlington and North Oxford) you may need to check they have access for m/homes. I'm not sure but it may be only Redbridge that has overheight access.

PS

I love the way they say Silverstone is only "30mins" away ..........

Not on F1 GP days or MotoGP days it isn't :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> mickandkim said:
> 
> 
> > If you are still trying to decide, we have just returned from a site near oxford,
> ...


See the second link in my post above for confirmation of the situation re parking motorhomes at the various Oxford P+Rs


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > If for any reason, e.g. full, you cannot park at C&CC and are prepared to 'wildcamp' there is an area of the P+R which has no height barrier.
> ...


Roger thanks.

The barrier was open when we were there in May also. I only read the 7pm restriction in your link. I saw no notice to that effect at the overheight section. Maybe they do display it at the main building.

Geoff


----------

